# Bed for a granddaughter



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

My youngest granddaughter is four. She has outgrown the crib, even its later iteration as a day bed. So I'm going to build her a twin size trundle bed with drawers based on this one. Instead of the slats it'll have raised panels in the head and toe boards and maybe a bookcase above the headboard.*I've started by rummaging through the piles to get some* pews out.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Ripped up and glued some pew seats to make the 1.5x4 posts and cross pieces of the head & toe boards. The short ones are muntins for the upper panels. Her name is Willow so that why they look like that. Also ripped up all sorts of remnants to make the panels. Tedious but they're getting used.


----------



## UnleveledDesigns (Oct 16, 2017)

got my curiosity. i was considering a trundle bed in my spare bedroom/office curious to see this come together.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Great new project and another excellent use of those pews!


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

The bundle of sticks is gradually being turned into panels.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

This is the headframe. The plan calls for through mortises. wouldn't it be neater if they were blind, I think that is the term for partial depth.


----------



## luke duke (Feb 8, 2012)

landman said:


> This is the headframe. The plan calls for through mortises. wouldn't it be neater if they were blind, I think that is the term for partial depth.




Looks like a good excuse to buy a Festool Domino.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Drilled some round holes, then some square ones. Footboard frame coming together. Have to groove for the muntins and the panels.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Grooved the frame pieces to receive the raised panels. Removed the dado and got ready to work on the panels. Sho'nuff, I forgot to groove the muntins.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Head & toe board dry assembled.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Working on the trundle. Cutting holes for the drawers.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Now that the muntins are back home with their monograms, I assembled the head and footboards.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

That's looking real nice


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

It seems you have dropped the idea of a trundlebed with a 2nd mattress and now making a bed with drawer storage below the mattress. Am I correct? Or am I seeing it wrong?


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Toolman50 said:


> It seems you have dropped the idea of a trundlebed with a 2nd mattress and now making a bed with drawer storage below the mattress. Am I correct? Or am I seeing it wrong?


No, go to the photo in the first post. The drawers are below the mattress in the trundle.


----------



## franktha4th (Dec 5, 2017)

Its coming along great!


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

It is starting to look like a bed.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Working on the drawer boxes.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Drawers are mounted and their fronts are taking shape.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Drawer fronts installed.


----------



## bwhite220 (Jan 11, 2018)

This looks great, @landman! Well done!


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

We are almost at finishing time. Wife is installing the edging along the plywood edges.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ok, I’m ready to buy some church pews.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

First application of Tung oil. they are actually the same color, the less yellow one was facing a window.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking good I built the same one for my grandson, If I built again I would omit the pull out and just have the drawers.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Wife is installing the plywood edging. Mattress rests are cut, sanded, ready to varnish.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Trundle is done. I have a couple of drawer pulls that are high by about 1/8" at one end. I was wondering if there was an easy way to elongate the hole to avoid installing a dowel and redrilling.


----------



## kklowell (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll bet you'd be happier with it in the long run if you dowel and redrill.
That's a really nice bed!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Question: do you think anyone other than yourself will notice this 1/8” difference?

The handles are spaced well apart.


----------



## kklowell (Apr 4, 2016)

Toolman50 said:


> Question: do you think anyone other than yourself will notice this 1/8” difference?
> 
> The handles are spaced well apart.


I believe I can see it on the lower right drawer.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Toolman50 said:


> Question: do you think anyone other than yourself will notice this 1/8” difference?
> 
> The handles are spaced well apart.


My wife saw it first. I'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

landman said:


> My wife saw it first. I'd never hear the end of it.


Nuff said. :laugh2:


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

The bed has been delivered. My granddaughter seems happy with it. I'll have to build a bigger step, the bed is too tall for her.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Willow appears happy.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Pretty bed for a pretty little girl. 
Good job.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Fine work! I enjoyed your thread!


----------

